# site handy for NEC



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I'm looking for somewhere to stay overnight, on Thursday 4th March. I don't need a lot of facilities, but it must allow dogs (going to Crufts), and I suspect after recent weather hard standing will be necessary. I have looked at the usual guides, but has anyone any personal recomendations?
Also does anyone know if you can overnight at Corley Services?
Thanks
Andrea.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andrea

Can't help with the site information but just want to say welcome and hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If you are a Caravan Club member try MR & MRS G. PROCTER, CHAPEL FARM, HEATH GREEN, BEOLEY, REDDITCH B98 9BT [Tel:~01527 62248] 2ac quiet, views, conv NEC, open all year.
This is the CL pictured on my photo gallery. They should take dogs because there is a kennel on site. There may also be sheep but there was not when I was last there and the kennels were not intrusive.

There is also the Caravan Club's site Chapel Lane at Wythall. Other sites in the area are not so convenient.

Pee Dee


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Being in the *meejah* I was fortunate enough to get a press pack from the Camping and Caravanning Club when we went to the NEC for the Outdoor Show a couple weeks ago.

Inside were details of a site open all year and close (12 miles) to the NEC.

Details are:

The Camping and Caravanning Club Site at Kingsbury Water Park
01827 874101

Just gone through a £1m redevelopment apparently, so should make for a lovely stay. All new amenity blocks and hard-standing pitches. Bliss!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks both. 
Andrea.


----------

